# what to do with newborn's umbilical cord?



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a nigerian dwarf doe due any day now. I read about using dental floss to tie off the umbilical cord and dipping the end of the cord in iodine. I just wanted to hear about how you all do this. How close to the belly do you tie the cord off, and how long do you leave the cord? Is this always necessary or just in certain cases, and if so, how do you know when to do this and when not to? 

thanks


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

You don't need to tie it off. You can just cut it so its a couple of inches long and dip it in iodine.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hodgson said:


> You don't need to tie it off. You can just cut it so its a couple of inches long and dip it in iodine.


Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moat of the time you don't even need to cut it. Just dip it in iodine. I like to dip it 2 to 3 times the first day.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's what I do:

When the doe is ready to deliver, I put dental floss in my pocket. When baby is born, if the cord isn't breaking on it's own, I take a piece of floss and tie it a few inches below the belly, then below the floss, I use my fingernail to cut the umbilical cord. 
Then I dip the cord really good.

Eventually mama will work the floss off when she cleans baby, and no issues. 

I only ever tie off the cord if I need to break it, but I dip every babies cord in iodine. 

I like to get baby in front of mama ASAP so she can start cleaning & bonding, especially if I think she might have twins or is a new mother & doesn't really know what to do. I like to get baby out of the birthing goo. But we also kid in colder months so it's important to get our babies warm & dry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I dip them with iodine and do nothing else, unless it is dragging the ground. Then I cut off enough so it isn't dragging.

Now, if it is bleeding, that is when it must tie it with dental floss or thread, not at the belly line, if possible, I know though, some can be broke all the way to the belly, but if you can tie it a bit lower from it, maybe an itch or more.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks to each of you for sharing your advice! my first goat kids are due any day now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Mk.mom.13 (May 23, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> Here's what I do:
> 
> When the doe is ready to deliver, I put dental floss in my pocket. When baby is born, if the cord isn't breaking on it's own, I take a piece of floss and tie it a few inches below the belly, then below the floss, I use my fingernail to cut the umbilical cord.
> Then I dip the cord really good.
> ...


 Does the percentage of iodine matter? A lot of the ones I see are either 1% for the gentle iodine or 10% of the standard.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We cut ours off 1 to 1 1/2 inches long. Try to remember to dip in iodine. We are probably 50-50 in that regard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The 10% is better, then dilute it some.


----------



## Mk.mom.13 (May 23, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> The 10% is better, then dilute it some.


With water I'm assuming lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.


----------

